# Best Halloween Music of all time



## bodysnatcher666 (Nov 3, 2008)

Can you guys help me and tell my what you think the best halloween songs of all times are! I need some good ones


----------



## TheEvilQueen (Sep 13, 2009)

AOL has a Halloween station that offers a great way to sample music. As well as Amazon. 

Here are a couple of my all time favorites!

CD's
Halloween Hootenanny
The Big Minster Bash
Vampire Songs
Halloween Hits
New Wave Halloween
Night Mare Before Christmas

The above are a good fun mix, and seems to work with ages 21-74. Our fellow Halloween Party age group.


----------



## XandonX (Sep 16, 2005)

if you are talking about actual artists and songs as opposed to Sound F/X cds....I like these songs in no particular order;

Time Warp - Rocky Horror Picture Show
Sweet Dreams - Beyonce
Thriller - Michael Jackson
This is Halloween - Nightmare Before Christmas (or Marilyn Manson)
Walking with A Ghost - Tegan and Sarah
Zombie - Cranberries
Transylvania Concubine - Rasputina
Gravedigger - Dave Mathews
I Put a Spell on You - Creedence Clear Water Revival, (or Bette Midler from Hocus Pocus)
Ghostbusters - Ray Parker
Bad Things - Jace Everett
Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clear Water Revival
Abracadabra - Steve Miller Band (or Sugar Ray)
Dont Fear The Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I will give you what i think are great ones.

cd's:
any of the Elvira cd's
andrew golds halloween howls
the various disney halloween albums
some of the drew's cd's are ok


songs:
monster mash, werewolves of london, haunted house (by jumpin gene simmons), this is halloween, I love the dead (alice cooper),creature from the black lagoon (dave edmunds).


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Looking over the one of the mix CDs we made for our parties:

Dead Man's Party - Oingo Boingo

People Are Strange - Doors

Sympathy for the Devil - Rolling Stones

Highway To Hell - AC/DC or Electric Hellfire Club

Halloween - Misfits

Straight To Hell - Hank III

When The Man Comes Around - Johnny Cash

Dead Moon Walking - Necromantix


(I'm not a good one to ask - hubby and I have a BROAD range of musical taste  )


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I'd have to say try Google, and entering the words "Halloween Songs or "Best halloween Songs". I'm sure you'll get thousands of search results.

For me answering a question like this is asking you to name your favortie child or something of that nature.


----------

